# Vape King stock arrivals - 05-01-2014



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/15)

Hi Guys 

Got a heap of new stock in today - it can all be viewed here: http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Included is the following:

Apollo Mod clone (White and Copper)
Aris RDA
DOGE RDA
Kayfun V4
Onslaught RDA
Vertex copper mod clone
More Isticks

New arrivals in the last few weeks include:

Vape King osiris coils
Aspire atlantis BVC coils
Aspire CF Mod
Innokin CLK 1280 in silver and pink
Kangertech Subtank
Esam-T 1600 mah Variable Voltage battery
SMY god Mod
Tons of driptips (Still getting around to adding these all to the site)


Remember to check the new arrivals tab on the website daily (Or at least weekly) to keep up to date with what has come in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got a heap of new stock in today - it can all be viewed here: http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html
> 
> ...


Need to pop in to see all the new goodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/15)

Yes please do


----------



## raymond (7/1/15)

When are you expecting the iTaste MVP 2.0? How is this compared to the iStick I just ordered?


----------



## Gizmo (7/1/15)

We are waiting on the MVP 30W. In terms of comparing that to the MVP 30W the iStick has a slightly smaller battery 2200mah compared to 3800mah on the iTaste, the iTaste also pushes 10w's higher power output.

However, it will be more expensive and bigger. It also be only in stock around early Feb.


----------



## Dr Phil (7/1/15)

Guys this doge is soo much amazing it make so much vaper. lol but no serously I like dripers now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/1/15)

dr phil said:


> Guys this doge is soo much amazing it make so much vaper. lol but no serously I like dripers now



Drippers rule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## K_klops (8/1/15)

I have to just say thumbs up to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff . This competition doge is amaze balls. I love my dripper's but this is a new level of plumage. The vapour production is insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

K_klops said:


> I have to just say thumbs up to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff . This competition doge is amaze balls. I love my dripper's but this is a new level of plumage. The vapour production is insane



Told you  lol thanks bud, glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/1/15)

Cream soda e juice I mixed up heavy vg for the win on the doge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/15)

Is the Doge best for mouth-to-lung or lung-hitting?


----------



## Dr Phil (8/1/15)

Straight lung hit dose not play

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/1/15)

I finally understand y my Ipv v2 has a 50w mode lol


----------



## K_klops (8/1/15)

The doge is a straight lung hitter @r0gue z0mbie, but it's such a smooth lung hit
Thanx @dr phill I will defiantly give that juice a go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/15)

K_klops said:


> The doge is a straight lung hitter @r0gue z0mbie, but it's such a smooth lung hit
> Thanx @dr phill I will defiantly give that juice a go



Im a mouth-to-lung though. Lung hits usually scratch my throat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

